# DIY Propane Torpedo Heater



## dagr8tim (Nov 28, 2009)

I'm wondering if this will work.  I want to take a 55 gallon drum (metal) & cut away a part of the bottom.  Then mount the burner from an old propane grill in  the bottom.  Then route the existing hoses, regulator, valve, and igniter to the burner.  Then just mount an electric fan behind it.

Anyone see any issues, or problems?


----------



## jkarisny (Jan 20, 2010)

I don't see why it wouldn't "work", but I'm not too sure it would be that efficient as a heater. I'd check your local craigslist for a real torpedo heater. I think I saw one around here listed for $30.00.
Post some pictures if you attempt it to let us know how it works.


----------



## Admin (Jan 21, 2010)

I'm curios if this worked out as well.


----------



## imported_frozenstar (Mar 5, 2010)

Seems like an improvised heater. I think it would work but wont work the same as the normal ones that you buy.


----------



## samw334 (Mar 9, 2010)

In threoy it seems like it will work. Has anyone tired it?


----------



## LnJsdad (May 18, 2010)

I can see it working "in theory" but I doubt it would be as efficient as a real torpedo heater.

Did you ever go thru with this????


----------

